# Non Resident Law Suit:



## LarryM (Feb 4, 2005)

Hatch is running for governor and has been for years even if he'll never admit it. In the mean time he's working up name recognition by trying to advance a populist agenda through the AG's office.
He has no respect for state's rights.


----------

